
Apparently the CIA Pays for Sublime Text? - MLBerkeley
https://wikileaks.org/ciav7p1/cms/page_9535650.html
======
actuallyalys
Don't get me wrong, it's a neat find worthy of an HN post, but the CIA is
still an organization that employs technical staff, so the fact they pay for
Sublime Text licenses isn't really a surprise.

~~~
fjbarrett
Well said I agree!

------
aethant
Of course they couldn't use vim, they'd have to tell everyone.

~~~
banku_brougham
this is a subtle joke that is even better on the second read

------
steinbring
... As they should. It is a good tool.

------
lighttower
They use AFFINITY COMPUTER TECHNOLOGY as a front to make license purchases.
Have they paid for your app?

~~~
willstrafach
That is not a front, it is a legitimate business. This is how IC makes many
nonattributed purchases (go through contractor).

------
samkone
So, is wikileaks run by morons these days or what?

~~~
shamaku
Yes, the ones at CIA.

